# Sniffer Dog handler



## Ryangpayne (Nov 20, 2014)

How would I go about becoming a sniffer dog handler?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ryangpayne said:


> How would I go about becoming a sniffer dog handler?


Would depend on what kind join the forces, the police, customs, prison service to name a few? What kind of search dog do you want to handler?


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Ryangpayne said:


> How would I go about becoming a sniffer dog handler?


When you say sniffer dog, do you mean as per the military, police, customs, prisons, fire service and security looking for eg money, phones, guns, narcotics, accelerants etc.

Or do you mean as per Medical Detection Dogs eg epilepsy, diabetes etc

Or do you mean for fun as per Talking Dogs Scentwork

Or do you mean for wildlife looking for scat of endangered species

Or do you mean tracking as per deer stalking, Working Trials, IPO

Of do you mean as per Search and Rescue

There are lots of dogs employed for their noses!


----------



## Ryangpayne (Nov 20, 2014)

A customs sniffer dog handler


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Ryangpayne said:


> A customs sniffer dog handler


There are different roles there also you would have to join HM Revenue & Customs. Like many of these roles there are very few vacancies and a lot of applicants to, you often have to do a different job before " specialising" in a dog handlers role.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Meezey said:


> There are different roles there also you would have to join HM Revenue & Customs. Like many of these roles there are very few vacancies and a lot of applicants to, you often have to do a different job before " specialising" in a dog handlers role.


I can't add any more to this. I know the trainer at Heathrow, she had to work for a long time at other jobs before she could get into the dog unit.

If you really want to just work with dogs, then search and rescue volunteering might be better, but you still have to be trained in foot support and be prepared to go out without your dog.


----------



## Kc Mac (Jul 26, 2011)

My previous job was as an explosives detection dog handler, working for a security company. 

In the industry there are actually a fair few jobs going. However the majority will want you to be fully qualified with a current licence and 1 or 2 fully trained dogs (current licence preferred). Most will require an SIA licence too. It is not easy, nor cheap to get into and you must really want to do it!

I believe the waiting list to become a customs detection dog handler is extensive!


----------

